
How Fish and Chips Migrated to Great Britain - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/who-invented-fish-and-chips
======
mothsonasloth
Interesting article however it fails to highlight the real reason for fish in
a Friday, which was to do with prevention of waste.

The Church encouraged it so that the last catch on a Friday wouldn't spoil
over the Sabbath. It was more out of practically than dogma from the
scriptures.

Just the same as why pork has been discouraged from consumption in the middle
East; it was incredibly hard to preserve it and stop it from making people
ill.

~~~
aaaaaaaaaab
Why is pork different from e.g. lamb?

~~~
tim333
Wikipedia:

>Unlike many other forms of livestock, pigs are omnivorous scavengers, eating
virtually anything they come across, including carrion and refuse.

Hence tapeworms and why people don't order their pork chops rare.

~~~
aaaaaaaaaab
But cattle also have tapeworms:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taenia_saginata](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taenia_saginata)

Yet we do eat beef rare.

------
Neil44
So much of our culture that we love has been cross-pollinated from elsewhere
over thousands of years, it makes me sad that some people want to end that.

~~~
cwkschmidt
Integrating good things from other cultures will continue, as it always has
even during the most nationalistic times in history.

The current nationalism (rather mild by historical comparison) is a counter
reaction to opening up and "equalizing" everything.

I don't want a world culture where everything is the same everywhere. It's
boring and the good/quirky/interesting traits of individual nations get lost.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Melancholy thoughts about how the world used to be are not helpful for the
individual, anywhere. Sure, lets put half the world back into poverty because
it's not boring!

I know that wasn't meant literally. We want to keep song and food and fashion
distinctive, kind of like how Renaissance Fairs simulate the 1400's but
without the plague and smells. But isn't that what's happening in the world
anyway? Meet people from Africa or India, they are very very different from
where I grew up and still very interesting. I don't think that will be lost,
no matter how many internet cartoons we share.

------
jwdunne
You know what, I hate fish and chips. Far too stodgy. The hit of deep fried
carbs makes my mind feel fuzzy. It's not worth it for what's ultimately a
bland meal. Maybe people who like acidic food can get past that with copious
amounts of vinegar or lemon juice but I can't stand either so no hope there.

Maybe I just haven't had decent fish and chips. Most chip shops near me now
double as cheap Chinese takeaways. Most have shocking food hygiene ratings.

~~~
growlist
You have clearly never had Yorkshire fish and chips.

I also note the author's ommission of mushy peas and a cup of tea, but then
she isn't British, so overall a reasonable effort for a foreigner.

~~~
jimnotgym
I had beautiful fish and chips in Whitby this year, less good ones in Settle,
so Yorkshire can be variable too!

You can get a good chippy, or a bad one, anywhere in Britain. Our best local
is run by a cheery Cypriot chap, in fact there are quite a lot of Cypriot
chippys... but that is another story for the Atlas.

~~~
SuddsMcDuff
> "I had beautiful fish and chips in Whitby"

Funny you should mention Whitby, that little town was on my mind the whole
time whilst reading these comments. I happened to pass through there maybe 25
years ago and the fish & chips were absolutely divine. Even today, when I
think about good fish & chips, I think about Whitby.

Is there something special about that town? Is fish & chips their thing?

~~~
jimnotgym
They are pretty well known for their fish and chips, yes.

In no particular order, Whitby is famous for

1) Jet. A black stone. Fossilized Monkey Puzzle sap. Popular for jewellery in
Victorian times with the fashion for having a dead husband. 2) Fish and Chips.
Although not really any better than any other seaside town. 3) Dracula landed
there. 4) The Abbey, perhaps because of Dracula 5) Whale bone arch 6) Captain
Cook

Pretty at some angles. Typical UK seaside of shitty amusement arcades and
shops selling junk made out of shells from China from other angles.

Worth a day trip. I think most visitors go away remembering the steps...

